# Sustenance E-Liquid review



## Dre'svapereviews (9/7/19)

>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monetary gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: SUSTENANCE E-LIQUID 
Name: MANGO AND PINEAPPLE
Profile: MANGO AND PINEAPPLE
Available in 75ml (PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 3mg (0,3 AND 6MG AVAIABLE)
VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE 
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today I am talking about an in house brand E-liquid made by the guys at THE VAPE DEN VAPE STORE!
Let’s start with the labelling of the bottle, the label is nice and colourful and will grab your attention, but the quality of the fine printing can be better. It is a bit difficult to read the smaller print on the bottle.(just a personal con)
Now down to the profile, it is exactly what it says it is a mango and pineapple! I have mixed emotions about this E-liquid hehe, normally mango profiles are to overwhelmed with the mango, but SUSTENANCE mango is so subtle!!i actually love the mango taste and combines with the pineapple after taste it makes a good soft fruit flavour!! I am afraid some members out there would want a little bit more flavour from the profile as the complete profile is very soft and subtle.
I honestly think that if this is the first juices made by the guys at THE VAPE DEN, we in for a read if they carry on making more E-liquids!
There are more SUSTANANCE reviews to follow soon!! Stay tuned!

Huge shout out to SHAUN and THE VAPE DEN VAPE STORE for giving me the opportunity to give my thoughts on their product!! **BE SURE TO CHECK OUT THE VAPE DEN ONLINE STORE FOR SOME INSANE SPECIALS***
Also a big thank you to WHITE COLLARE coils for helping me get the max from all the e-liquids I test and vape!
#DRESVAPEREVIEWS #THEVAPEDEN #FRUITYVAPE#PINEAPPLE #MANGO#WHITECOLLAR #COILSMATTER#ENJOYLIFE


----------

